# Baseboard/Drywall Gap



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Some pics would be nice, I have no doubt that this can be fixed either by flat taping the edge against the baseboard or by cutting out some drywall and installing a wider piece. Don't settle for quarter round if you don't want it.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Why would they not have used a recip. saw with a metal blade to cut the nails behind the baseboard? Or even a multi-cutter? I would also like to see some pics.


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

It seems I can't upload a photo, for some reason. I don't know why they did what they did. I think they should have extended the drywall so that it went behind the baseboard, instead of cutting it even with the top of the baseboard. The baseboard doesn't overlap it, not does the drywall hit the top of the baseboard--hence, the gaps in spots.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Check out this thread Jane

How to Upload Photos - A short Guide


----------



## LakeTahoeDan (Feb 18, 2008)

A drywall guy should be able to tight tape it to the baseboard then. Then use caulk to finish it off for a consistent clean look.


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

This is a basic diagram of the problem. I drew this for the contractor to illustrate the problems I could foresee using quarter round on top of the baseboard. Now that I have figured out how to upload photos, I'll go take a couple to post.


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

My opinion is not taking the drywall to the floor was the wrong choice. The trim was painted. If destroyed durring removal, it could have been replicated by a trim maker. Once painted, you would not have noticed. It will be hard to make this look good. Try to get some backer in the gap and then caulk it. It is still alot of caulk and may crack in time.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Base cap molding is a standard in most homes.
Not quarter round like the Contractor is suggesting










It's readily available in most stores










Call Tom. He'll come do it right for ya....










It's a much better look than just the square top of baseboard.
Besides.....you can just say you upgraded the room.:thumbsup:


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

also remember "Base shoe" moulding is different than "quarter round". The vertical side against the base moulding is longer than the floor side.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

beerdog said:


> also remember "Base shoe" moulding is different than "quarter round". The vertical side against the base moulding is longer than the floor side.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

It does not look like there was much point in not taking off the trim in this case. It's nothing more than 1x6 from the looks of it. It's not like it had some sort of edge profile that would be difficult to replicate/match to the rest of the house. 

Basecap is the ideal solution and currently available profiles do not vary that much from what was standard for Victorian design although it's not clear that is what your house it. What style is it?

If you really don't want edge cap another approach would be to inject the crevice with insulating foam. The stuff expands and would backstop the crack. Let it set, cut/carve it flat and then skim it. Would be a bit more rigid and durable than tape IMHO.


----------



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

I'm not sure that the house really has a style, per se . . . it's just a really old wood frame house. I've always been told that it was made of walnut, including the trim, which is why I had initially asked them to re-use the trim. The posts and beams do appear to be walnut, possibly(visible in the basement and when they gutted the room)--some still have the bark, but the trim has proven to be some sort of pine. I wasn't home when they decided that the baseboard couldn't be removed, but if I had been, and had known it was only pine, I wouldn't have been so concerned about re-using it. Hindsight being 20/20, not much I can do about that now, except to remedy what is. I do appreciate all the input and suggestions from everyone and will discuss with the contractor to see what he thinks he can do. Thanks much!


----------



## LakeTahoeDan (Feb 18, 2008)

base cap is going to look like crap if you cannot keep the reveal of it and the baseboard consistent.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Base cap with a bead of caulk at the top and wall. Will look good - probably better than just the squared off board. Also removes the flat surface to be a dust catcher.


----------

